# Mouse not working?



## Origin Saint (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all, I recently purchased a Pixxo MA-W6G5 USB 2.4 GHz Wireless Optical 1000 dpi Mouse.  I got it out of the packaging and plugged it into my laptop, and it said it installed the device driver software, but when I turn it on and try and move the mouse, it won't do anything, but the mouse I used previously works fine.  Any help here? I feel stupid for needing to ask for help with a mouse lol.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## spirit (Jun 25, 2012)

So it's bot working as soon as the driver software has been installed or after you've rebooted? Tried a different USB port, that'd probably be the first thing to try.


----------



## tremmor (Jun 25, 2012)

Its stupid but a thought. A neighbor had a new one. 
went to device manager and checked to see if i could see it and did not. 
Checked the bottom of the mouse and had the on / off 
switch. then hit the connect. worked fine. lot of older people here.
but an idea to check or battery. might not be good like you think.
check device manager. it will say mice or other devices. 
look for yellow exclamation.


----------

